# SCREEN PRINTING JOB INTERVIEW - If you had 2 quesions you could ask a potential employee, what would they be?



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

If you were interviewing someone to become an employee with your company, what kind of questions would you ask to find out if they truly have basic screen printing skills and ability?

I have looked for generic screen printing interview questions but do not turn any up on Google.

Please post what you would ask. Be serious, like if you had 2 questions to ask a potential employee, what would you want to know?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

How long have you been screen printing..? This needs someones to be a jack of all trade, are you willing and able to pitch in whenever and where ever ?


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not into screen printing but if you dont mind my suggestion I would ask first, then request a demo. 

I say this for several reasons, as some people who are manual persons just dont do very good at sit down interviews. There good people but they just get that dear in the head light look when you start asking questions. 

I would tailor the questions to elements like;

Why would I want to use a finer mesh for a print?
When do you handle spotting on the t-shirt? 
Do you have set hours, or do you have a flexible schedule?
Other candidates have applied for this position, all are as qualified as you. Why should this position be given to you? 

Things of that nature I would ask, but then for the other part I would ask that the person use a specific image and have him prep it, and get the screens up to speed. 

This is my opinion and like I stated previously I'm not a screen printer but theres numerous videos out there.

The problem I see is, if your not familiar with screen printing and your not sure of the questions how would you know if the person isnt taking a shortcut on you? or if their doing it wrong?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

1. are you afraid of hard work, heat, low wages, getting dirty?

a: no, no, no and no.

2 can you set up and print (such and such) job right now? I don't have time for an interview, so this is it.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

What is the appropriate off contact for a plastisol print?

What is the appropriate off contact for a water base print?

What is the appropriate squeegee angle for a plastisol print?

What is the appropriate squeegee angle for a water base print?

What temperature does plastisol ink cure at?

When do you know that water base ink is cured?

Describe the difference between jersey cotton, fine jersey cotton, sheer jersey cotton, and ribbed cotton.

With that input, I also want to say that we have never hired a printer with experience of any kind. All of our past and current shop employees never worked in the industry before, the shop manager started sweeping and reclaiming screens, as did the press operator and the apprentice press operator. We did this on purpose and trained them from scratch to do things our way. We did not have to overcome any previous notions or habits.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Dan K said:


> With that input, I also want to say that we have never hired a printer with experience of any kind. All of our past and current shop employees never worked in the industry before, the shop manager started sweeping and reclaiming screens, as did the press operator and the apprentice press operator. We did this on purpose and trained them from scratch to do things our way. We did not have to overcome any previous notions or habits.


This is how I operate, i have hired people with experience and found they they don't work at the last shop for a reason. Find someone with a good work ethic and train them the way you want them to work. If you don't know how to print yourself ask a shop to train you. It may be some distance away because some shops don't want to train competitors.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

My questions would be more tailored to finding out if they are a hardworker and have integrity. 

You can teach someone the job, but cannot teach these characteristics.


----------



## printerjohn41 (Mar 15, 2011)

i wouldn't ask. I would interview them first and if potential bring them in for a few hours to set-up and print a small job.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

thutch15 said:


> My questions would be more tailored to finding out if they are a hardworker and have integrity.
> 
> You can teach someone the job, but cannot teach these characteristics.


I agree 100%, you can teach a reliable hard worker anything! I have to Interview a few people for a new job tomorrow and while experience is nice I rather them be hard working and super reliable. Don't want to train someone that is going to leave you In a few months.


----------

